# Deep Blue Betta Tank 2.3 Gal 5 Way



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Man, i saw this tank on another thread, i started drooling 
http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Betta-Tank-2-3/dp/B00804LQA6?tag=vig-20

And then i realized Its not 2.3 PER section, resulting in 11.5 gallon. Its a 2.3 gallon divided into 5... Thats insane. A 2.5 is barely fit for 2 bettas, and this one wants to hold 5?...

tho i have to say that tank would be pretty good for 1 or 2 betta, its nice and long lots of surface area. BUt 5? please no....


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the design of that tank (long and low) and the fact that it comes with dividers. But I agree that it is not an adequate size for anything but temporary accommodation (or the housing of young fish by a breeder). 

I did however, find this kind of cool looking barracks during a Google search. The dividers are removable, and it actually looks like it could be a decent system for bettas. 

http://aquazoosystems.com/aquazoo/


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess it would be a holding tank for breeders? Even then I don't know.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing, wouldn't put that many bettas in there, but 450 bucks =< can't afford it. lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow. It is not right that they keep their discus in that. I know it's only short term, but that poor thing could not swim at all.
I like the concept, but their marketing of it puts me off.

Aluka - if that tank were 2.3gals per compartment, it would be amazing!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The picture makes it look so big. I saw that once and it is just crazy, I hope no one buys that and puts a betta in every single one.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I could see this for a pet store to use instead of cups, but nothing more!


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

waterdog said:


> I could see this for a pet store to use instead of cups, but nothing more!


That would be a very good idea!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

White Mage said:


> That would be a very good idea!


Hhmm, I don't think it would be a good idea. Because if one gets sick, the others can to.


----------



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

That's crazy!
And imagined how stressed they would get seeing each other all the time.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

cliffordsmom said:


> That's crazy!
> And imagined how stressed they would get seeing each other all the time.


and they don't see each other now in those little cups packed together on the shelves???????????? That's crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It would also be really hard to clean the tank, I mean, how can you fit anything to scoop them out to clean?


----------



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

waterdog said:


> and they don't see each other now in those little cups packed together on the shelves???????????? That's crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha, I didn't mean to sound like they didn't see each other then.
It's a rough life!

One of my hallmates picked up a betta the other week from PetsMart and thought it was really cool how it had this "awesome stripe down its side". And then I had to explain to her how that wasn't such a cool thing.


----------

